# Bereits heruntergeladene eMails in den Mailserver wieder Importieren



## X-Color (31. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte gerne die von einem eMail-Clienten heruntergeladene Mails wieder in einen MailServer "importieren" und so zum Empfangen freigeben. Bevorzugt würde ich dabei Postfix als Server verwenden und mutt/pine als Client.
Jetzt aber erstmal die Frage ob eine solche Funktion überhaupt möglich ist? Hintergrund ist der, das alle eMails die wir empfangen nochmals auf einem 2. Mailserver gespiegelt werden sollen.

Ich danke euch für die Hilfe,
Gruß Gerrit


----------



## LL0rd (31. März 2008)

Es wird nicht möglich sein, E-Mails auf den Mailserver zurückzuspielen. Ein Mailserver besteht eigentlich aus zwei bis drei Komponenten. Einmal ist der SMTP Server da, der die Mails annimmt. Die zweite Komponente ist der POP3 Server, den du höchstwahrscheinlich auch verwendest. Die nummer drei ist ein IMAP Server. Ein IMAP Server ist der Nachfolger der POP3 Server, jedoch mit einem Unterschied: Mails werden nicht mehr auf einem Client gelagert, sondern zentral auf einem Mailserver.

Um Mails wieder auf den Mailserver einzuspielen, stellst du einfach eine Verbindung zum Imap server her und kopierst die Mails einfach auf den Server


----------

